# Bluegill tip



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I often depend on bluegill as bait for flathead. I have a tip to
develope spots to reliably produce bluegills with no added 
cost and very little effort.










Any place you fish that you observe tent worms on limbs overhanging 
the water is a hotspot. Bluegills hang around eating any worms falling 
into the water. I often reach up with an rod tip and poke a hole in 
the tent to enhance the spot.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm, very intiresting! i see them all the time but never thought about them dropping off and attracting fish. when i was a kid we would try to catch a carp, or find some roadkill and tie it to an overhanging branch at a pond we would ride our bikes to. the maggots falling off would create awesome 'gill spots.


----------

